# Uber's first new product in three years "UberExpressPool"



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/17020484/uber-express-pool-launch-cities

UberPool has long occupied a weird place in the ride-hailing company's lineup of services. Riders love it because its so cheap, but drivers hate it because of the stress of ferrying multiple passengers to a variety of destinations. And the company's executives are torn between the belief that UberPool best personifies their long-term mission of reducing the number of vehicles on the road and the millions of dollars in subsidies they need to spend in order to keep it running.

This week, Uber is formally launching a new type of carpooling service that aims to address many of these issues. It's called Express Pool and it's Uber's first new product in three years. And for a company that's built its entire business model on unsustainable and unprofitable levels of convenience, its unique in that, well, it's kind of a schlep.

IT'S KIND OF A SCHLEP
Here's how it works: riders who select Express Pool will be asked to wait a minute or two longer than usual to be matched with a driver. The idea is that during this additional time, Uber's algorithm is blasting through hundreds of different drivers, routes, pickup and dropoff locations, and additional riders looking for the optimal match. After the match, riders will be directed to walk a few extra blocks to their pickup location, where (if Uber's algorithm worked the way its supposed to) they'll hopefully meet one or two additional riders who've also been matched with the same driver.

Ideally, these people are headed to the same general area as the original rider. At the end of the ride, passengers will be dropped off within walking distance to their final destination. And their reward for all this extra waiting and walking? Dirt-cheap fares, up to 50 percent cheaper than UberPool and 75 percent less expensive than UberX.

Uber isn't the first service to offer ridiculously low prices for less convenient, shared rides. Ride-sharing service Via, in which short trips can cost as low as $5, operates in New York City, Chicago, and Washington, DC. Lyft's carpooling service, Lyft Line, often is cheaper than UberPool, thanks to subsidies and discounts. So it makes sense that Uber would be getting more aggressive in this space.

Uber has been piloting Express Pool in San Francisco and Boston since last November. (_TechCrunch _was the first to catch wind.) And before that, Uber's team in New York City was experimenting with asking UberPool riders to walk to pickups and destinations in Manhattan. So pleased are they with the results, that they're now rolling it out to a bunch more cities: Washington, DC, Los Angeles, Miami, Philadelphia, San Diego, and Denver, with more cities on the way.

"We think carpooling is very much the way of the future," Ethan Stock, director of product for shared rides at Uber, tells _The Verge_. "Not only for our service, but we think the transformation of car ownership towards carpooling is going to be tremendously beneficial for cities, for the environment, for all the reasons that we're very familiar with - congestion, pollution, etc."

reports _BuzzFeed_. During that period, Uber sometimes burned over $1 million a week to subsidize Pool in San Francisco alone.

When it started UberPool, it had a low match rate - only 3,600 of the 35,000 trips taken in its first week carried matched riders, according to _BuzzFeed_. Nine months later, it had an improved match rate of 60 percent. However, Uber found that when it tried to make the service profitable and got rid of the subsidies, ridership plunged. People switched to other, cheaper services like Lyft Line or Via. This has always been Uber's main challenge: with so much competition, riders will always gravitate to the cheapest option.

The routes were also a sticky issue. The service continues to be a source of frustration for many riders. Last weekend, _Wall Street Journal _tech reporter Greg Bensinger's tweets complaining about UberPool prompted Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi to respond by teasing the improved experience of Express Pool.

It was with these issues in mind that Stock and his team took on the task of completely rebuilding the backend of UberPool. It took them almost a year to get it exactly right, but even then he's left wondering whether they can truly achieve the ideal carpooling service.

Express Pool isn't as bus-like as some previous Uber experiments, like Smart Routes (in which San Francisco residents were offered discounts on rides if they were willing to be picked up and dropped off along popular roads) and UberHop (a short-lived experiment in Seattle which was designed around fixed pickup and drop-off points). "There are clearly corridors and routes where it makes sense to put a 60-passenger on that and drive it back and forth in a straight line," Stock says. "And that is very much what we're not trying to do here."

That said, at such a low price point, Express Pool will certainly stand accused of trying to compete with public transportation. Recent studies have shown that as people use these ride-hailing apps more, they are using public transportation less. Many trips that could be made by foot, bicycle, or via public transit are now made by ride-hailing services. If Express Pool scales up, those numbers are likely to rise.

Uber is on a quest for the perfect ride. Back in 2015, then-CEO Travis Kalanick described it to employees as "a perpetual trip - the driver picks up one customer, then picks up another, then drops one of them off, then picks up another." Uber's big bet on carpooling is seen by many as a prelude to its even bigger bet on self-driving cars. But before that can happen, UberPool needs to get exponentially more efficient. And that's where Express Pool comes in.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ll pass on any uber product that has the word Pool in it.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Well that's just what we need. A product 50% cheaper than Uber pool and 75% cheaper than Uber X. That way the drivers can lose even more money, have more wear and tear on their vehicle and have no possible chance of ever making even the minimum wage.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey we are making $1.00-$1.50 an hour now......yes!!!!!! now we can expect to be tipped like wait staff....20% for good service!!!!!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

pax do not like express pool. But they choose it anyway.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> pax do not like express pool. But they choose it anyway.


how about the drivers?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> how about the drivers?


Drivers are supposed to like it since it makes pickups and drop offs more convenient. However it sucks when the pax gets mad and gives you a low rating.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Drivers are supposed to like it


Cheap service attracts cheap customers that will trash you car much faster due to their higher numbers. Of course, like with any new service, drivers will make less, but encouraged by Uber to work more/take more customers, in order to make something. Any driver that likes this wants to destroy his/her car for nothing, so liking this is stupid.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

luckytown said:


> Hey we are making $1.00-$1.50 an hour now......yes!!!!!! now we can expect to be tipped like wait staff....20% for good service!!!!!


The sad thing is even 20% tips would not be enough. I mean if the ride is $3 then 20% of that is 60 cents. So still $3.60 total.



jocker12 said:


> Cheap service attracts cheap customers that will trash you car much faster due to their higher numbers. Of course, like with any new service, drivers will make less, but encouraged by Uber to work more/take more customers, in order to make something. Any driver that likes this wants to destroy his/her car for nothing, so liking this is stupid.


In the big cities I think this is less true. Sometimes the higher classes still take the bus. But in the smaller cities it is very true. I used to ride the bus here and I know how bad it is. There is no way in hell I would ever basically operate as a bus. And especially not for near minimum wage. I'm by no means some snob but I just cringe now when someone gets in my car heavily smelling like cigarette smoke or pot and wanting me to make 4 stops in a 10 block area for less than $5 and 45 minutes of my time. I can only imagine how bad it will get when these passengers see us as "their own personal bus".

I already do what I can to minimize short rides because quite frankly I'm not being paid enough for them.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

Uber JEEPNEY! I am surprised that payment isn't in Pesos.

I am sure that stops will be scheduled along a major road. This is just a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

If you have to take a pool Pax I hope you give them one star so I know what to look out for.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

This level of enthusiasm can only be achieved by accepting uber express pool rides.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Local transit bus systems never make a profit, and are always subsidized by the local government. Why on earth would Uber want to compete in such a profoundly unprofitable business?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Local transit bus systems never make a profit, and are always subsidized by the local government. Why on earth would Uber want to compete in such a profoundly unprofitable business?


marketshare


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

UberBUS.


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Just when I thought this company couldn't get any worse. Wow uber is a joke.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Rate every express pool rider 1 star..
So we know who are the cheap pax..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/17020484/uber-express-pool-launch-cities
> 
> UberPool has long occupied a weird place in the ride-hailing company's lineup of services. Riders love it because its so cheap, but drivers hate it because of the stress of ferrying multiple passengers to a variety of destinations. And the company's executives are torn between the belief that UberPool best personifies their long-term mission of reducing the number of vehicles on the road and the millions of dollars in subsidies they need to spend in order to keep it running.
> 
> ...


See" UBER MANAGEMENT STRATEGY" photos below . . .



jocker12 said:


> marketshare


Uber will be sharing market with many.

Lack of quality
Lack of compensation
4% Driver retention.

Now it will only get worse.

They get what they deserve



Lunger said:


> Uber JEEPNEY! I am surprised that payment isn't in Pesos.
> 
> I am sure that stops will be scheduled along a major road. This is just a disaster waiting to happen.


Uber Company Tokens .

"VIRTUAL PAY " !


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

What does that "ping screen" look like, so I can ignore it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O


FormerTaxiDriver said:


> What does that "ping screen" look like, so I can ignore it?


ONLY SCREEN YOU NEED FOR UBER !


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> O
> 
> ONLY SCREEN YOU NEED FOR UBER !


 I'm working on it!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Well that's just what we need. A product 50% cheaper than Uber pool and 75% cheaper than Uber X. That way the drivers can lose even more money, have more wear and tear on their vehicle and have no possible chance of ever making even the minimum wage.


One goal will be achieved.

LESS UBER CARS ON ROAD !

THE SENSIBLE WILL QUIT !

The stupid will not be able to safely maintain their cars at lower prices !

ABSOLUTELY UNSUSTAINABLE !

UBER DEATH KNELL !

Time for uber to BUY CARS & SUPPLY FUEL !



jocker12 said:


> how about the drivers?


Drivers are ready to Burn Corporate.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> One goal will be achieved.
> 
> LESS UBER CARS ON ROAD !
> 
> ...


I like driving around and meeting people and going places, but I'm not letting Uber destroy my car with their greed!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

What happened to Taco Time or whatever it called at Lyft ?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

7Miles said:


> What happened to Taco Time or whatever it called at Lyft ?


*Taco Mode* faced severe backlash, and the media covered it. I think Lyft backed out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

7Miles said:


> What happened to Taco Time or whatever it called at Lyft ?


Screw these companies !

TIME TO START OUR OWN.

WE. . . are the MOST IMPORTANT RESOURCE !


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Screw these companies !
> 
> TIME TO START OUR OWN.


They already started one here in San Diego. Called Bounce. I see cars with their yellow stickers sometimes along with L/U stickers. Bounce rewards you and gives you more perks and charges you less. They also play radio commercials.
But I am still no t doing it. Tired of all of them


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> What does that "ping screen" look like, so I can ignore it?


I hear it looks like this


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

7Miles said:


> They already started one here in San Diego. Called Bounce. I see cars with their yellow stickers sometimes along with L/U stickers. Bounce rewards you and gives you more perks and charges you less. They also play radio commercials.
> But I am still no t doing it. Tired of all of them


Next: uber lawn service.
You bring lawnmower.
You buy gas.
Uber gets 1/2.
You get stars.



LoveBC said:


> I hear it looks like this
> View attachment 207347


Perhaps
If you insert it into Uber toilet seat symbol

Uber may stop Hemorrhaging CASH !


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Uber probably already thinking how to make hostels cheaper.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/17020484/uber-express-pool-launch-cities
> 
> UberPool has long occupied a weird place in the ride-hailing company's lineup of services. Riders love it because its so cheap, but drivers hate it because of the stress of ferrying multiple passengers to a variety of destinations. And the company's executives are torn between the belief that UberPool best personifies their long-term mission of reducing the number of vehicles on the road and the millions of dollars in subsidies they need to spend in order to keep it running.
> 
> ...


You know what I say to this? Take the focking bus.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 207349


Just a matter of time.
Crates of chickens.
" service animals"


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

Whoever thought of this uberxpresspool is an uberidiot. I cant wait for a rideshare company to come out that actually gives its drivers a chance to make decent money without exploiting them like sweatshop workers.



7Miles said:


> View attachment 207349


Basically


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Next: uber lawn service.
> You bring lawnmower.
> You buy gas.
> Uber gets 1/2.
> ...


That would be TAKL


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Decline trip


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

had 1 pool request first day it launched, few hours later was opted out

drivers

you CAN OPT OUT of pool it violates every states distracted driving laws, its dangerous

you WILL get ticketed by police trying to pick up people on corners and the side of the road even if you're not holding up traffic

uber is trying to coerce drivers to break the law & endager drivers AND Passangers lives it knocks out gps at crucial moments

OPT OUT of Pool



it might take 20+ emails to out sourced Filipino "support" ask to escalate it to legal & media unless they can provide written documentation that you can interact with your mobile device while operating your vehicle tell them you want to be opted out or you will file a coersion complaint for trying to coerce you into violating your states distracted driving laws at your local PD as well as seek advice of an attorney & a local investigative news reporter

if they wont opt you out 1 star ALL non cash tippers who dont go more than 10 miles, go thru trip histpry & asked to be unpaired from those riders


OPT OUT of Pool

1 star ALL pool requesters

1 star ALL non cash tippers going less than 10 miles on x

send request to support to unmatch from both

uber respects data not people if you give them data that says please sir can i have another they will keep spitting in your face & stealing from you because you deserve it.

1 star unmatch stop driving for free

poor people & school shooters that work at dollar tree arent supposed to have private drivers & chauffeurs for their murder sprees

if someone wants pool let them get the 20 year old vehicle with a fresh of the boat Walmart greeter with a greater chance of death by accident let them get what they pay for those that pick up pool & x won't be here next year 96% fail by design let them get em


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

I ignore all pools..... Pool + 1.1x is no money...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think my acceptance rate is going to take a big hit. This new program looks like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

*The only good pool is a dead pool*. I let the 15 second clock run out on all pool requests I want the pool riders to know that they are not welcome.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> UberBUS.


Not in my car! I already ignore Poo requests. I'll even more so ignore this nonsense.



at-007smartLP said:


> had 1 pool request first day it launched, few hours later was opted out
> 
> drivers
> 
> ...


Or just do what I do: Ignore every Poo request that comes in.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

And Lyft Line is worse cuz you can't stop new requests; so, we ignore all purple requests from Lyft as well. Amen.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If UberPOOL is commonly called Poo or Poop, what do we call Express Pool? Well, it's the same thing...but faster, so...

*UberDIARRHEA!*


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

This will be everyone eventually!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

divo183 said:


> This will be everyone eventually!


No but thanks for asking.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/17020484/uber-express-pool-launch-cities
> 
> UberPool has long occupied a weird place in the ride-hailing company's lineup of services. Riders love it because its so cheap, but drivers hate it because of the stress of ferrying multiple passengers to a variety of destinations. And the company's executives are torn between the belief that UberPool best personifies their long-term mission of reducing the number of vehicles on the road and the millions of dollars in subsidies they need to spend in order to keep it running.
> 
> ...


Arrgghhh! This is not a product. You can't purchase an Express Pool and take it home to put on your mantelpiece. It is a service.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

What I want to know is...Is Uber making it harder to decline pool and pool express rides?

I ask because declining/ignoring pool requests remains the primary method for dealing with the pool problem.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

50% cheaper than Pool!?!?
75% cheaper than X!?!?
LMFAO


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

divo183 said:


> This will be everyone eventually!


This is going to be 100% of the UberDIARRHEA rides:

"Can you just drop me off at my doorstep?"
And when you say no -- One-star, a ding for "Professionalism," and Uber will count it because it's not something out of your control
100% of the time, guaranteed.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

divo183 said:


> This will be everyone eventually!


Getting pax to walk.

Did anyone that came up with this ever drive pax outside of the People's Republic of California???

Uber is about to hemorrhage even more money if this goes at more places.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

It's just an simple idea to make more loose change. New CEO is worst then Travis blood sucker.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

JimKE said:


> This is going to be 100% of the UberDIARRHEA rides:
> 
> "Can you just drop me off at my doorstep?"
> And when you say no -- One-star, a ding for "Professionalism," and Uber will count it because it's not something out of your control
> 100% of the time, guaranteed.


You know, pool/express/X pax shouldn't be able to rate drivers.

Pax rating drivers only makes sense on the more expensive options like Select/lux/black/SUV. That's how this whole rating thing started anyways.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

at-007smartLP said:


> had 1 pool request first day it launched, few hours later was opted out
> 
> drivers
> 
> ...


 How do you 1 star a pool rider? I don't pick their asses up to begin with.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

Terrible marketing strategy chasing the bottom level of riders instead of the higher end more profitable business travelers and the huge market of older persons who have never tried Uber. 

*Why not put the profitable rental car market out of business with Uber instead of public transportation that is subsidized? *​
*A new low for Uber. *

_ Time to consider being one of the 96% who quit. _


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Great observation BAKAD


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

It's easier for these Uber execs to launder or skim cash out of the investor's sight with these stupid business plans that are guaranteed to be big money losers. I promise you Travis and a select few others are making more from these loses than anything they could honestly gain through profits.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

I cant see how that works.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I just checked my Rider app, and sure enough *UberDiarrhea* is there. The pricing is very interesting:

This morning -prices from my location to MIA: *$28 X*, *$14.50 Poop*.
Now - *$28 X*, *$16.18 Poop*, and *$13.75 Diarrhea.*
See what they did there? _*Raised the price of Poop*_!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

I am an Uber driver... err strike that, I am a bus driver !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> If UberPOOL is commonly called Poo or Poop, what do we call Express Pool? Well, it's the same thing...but faster, so...
> 
> *UberDIARRHEA!*


Express CessPool

A.K.A.- corporate SEPTICEMIA.

AS IN SEPTIC TANKS
IT WILL CONSUME ITSELF.

QUIT FEEDING IT.

END UBERS " SUFFERING".

Rotting itself from within.

The table that saws its legs off.



JimKE said:


> This is going to be 100% of the UberDIARRHEA rides:
> 
> "Can you just drop me off at my doorstep?"
> And when you say no -- One-star, a ding for "Professionalism," and Uber will count it because it's not something out of your control
> 100% of the time, guaranteed.


Even more Reason to AVOID EXPRESS POOL LIKE THE PLAGUE !



Eugene73 said:


> I am an Uber driver... err strike that, I am a bus driver !


You
Are a seat warmer
For a Robot

Would love to see Robot Ratings.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> I am an Uber driver... err strike that, I am a bus driver !


Bus driver makes vastly more than you, silly goose. $30 - 50k with sweet govt benefits & driving someone else's vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Bus driver makes vastly more than you, silly goose. $30 - 50k with sweet govt benefits & driving someone else's vehicle.


And burning FREE FUEL.

WITHOUT HANDING OUT EXPENSIVE WATER OR MINTS.

NO NEED FOR CONVERSATIONS !



dirtylee said:


> Bus driver makes vastly more than you, silly goose. $30 - 50k with sweet govt benefits & driving someone else's vehicle.


Uber will have us DELIVERING THE MAIL NEXT.

WHILE PAYING US LESS THAN THE PRICE OF A STAMP !


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Bus driver makes vastly more than you, silly goose. $30 - 50k with sweet govt benefits & driving someone else's vehicle.


i'm sure bus drivers will appreciate getting some of the jackasses they have to deal with into our...well not mine...but other ants cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> i'm sure bus drivers will appreciate getting some of the jackasses they have to deal with into our...well not mine...but other ants cars.


No more 1 stars for bus drivers refusing open alcohol drinks. Or failing to provide phone cords for atrocious " music"?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

gizmotheboss said:


> *The only good pool is a dead pool*. I let the 15 second clock run out on all pool requests I want the pool riders to know that they are not welcome.


THANKS!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

There are going to be some pretty crazy stories that come from this lol, glad I won’t have any to share

I predict lyft will do the same in two months lol, wonder what that name will be lyftlineline?

With chariot out I imagin these companies are pushing to compete, this shit is getting absurd


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> There are going to be some pretty crazy stories that come from this lol, glad I won't have any to share
> 
> I predict lyft will do the same in two months lol, wonder what that name will be lyftlineline?
> 
> With chariot out I imagin these companies are pushing to compete, this shit is getting absurd


Lyft already has it: SHUTTLE : /

Coming to a Pain in the Ass near you!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Lyft already has it: SHUTTLE : /
> 
> Coming to a Pain in the Ass near you!


Lol really??? Holy shit thanks for that heads up, **** these companies!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Lyft already has it: SHUTTLE : /
> 
> Coming to a Pain in the Ass near you!


If Uber plans to use Your car as bus seats

Install hard plastic p.v.c. bus seats.

No comfort for Cess Pool


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So not to derail thread but what advantage does chariot have on this expresspool and lyft shuttle model/product/tier?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> So not to derail thread but what advantage does chariot have on this expresspool and lyft shuttle model/product/tier?


https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/02/ford-chariot-ridesharing-bus-london/


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/02/ford-chariot-ridesharing-bus-london/


Ok, right on so same shit just no walking...
So they are launching a less superior product then what's on market lol

Sorry confused how chariot works, see them everywhere in Austin, just don't understand it yet, but I imagine it has U/L pushing this hard for the markets chariot is in...


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Express CessPool
> 
> A.K.A.- corporate SEPTICEMIA.
> 
> ...


We got a winner in naming the new service.
Regular Pool
And now.....Cesspool !


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Bus driver makes vastly more than you, silly goose. $30 - 50k with sweet govt benefits & driving someone else's vehicle.


Unless you're a school bus driver, in which case you make about the same as Uber


tohunt4me said:


> If Uber plans to use Your car as bus seats...*Install hard plastic p.v.c. bus seats.*


Hell no! That's too good for these bottom feeders. I'll take out the back seat and have them sit on cinder blocks.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

We're all being real cute here, but there are actually only two takeaways:

*For DRIVERS*, Express Pool is nothing but a huge *low ratings/complaint magnet.* You're gonna get 1*'d, and the piece of Poop that 1*'s you will cite "Professionalism" as the reason. Because they do that, the 1* will stick. Ratings protections is a fraud.
*For UBER*, _Express Pool_ is a *PRICE INCREASE for Pool*. They _didn't_ cut prices. They are offering a ride and two hikes for the price of a former door-to-door Poop ride. And they are *increasing the price* of regular Poop rides by 10%-20%. Check your rider apps for proof.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> I cant see how that works.


Me neither. But I'm sure Travis et-al have figured it out.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Bus driver makes vastly more than you, silly goose. $30 - 50k with sweet govt benefits & driving someone else's vehicle.


till the princesses complain we put them outta their cushy jobs

but whait... Uber rickhshaw will be even cheaper


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

luckytown said:


> Hey we are making $1.00-$1.50 an hour now......yes!!!!!! now we can expect to be tipped like wait staff....20% for good service!!!!!


And champagne will fall from the sky and the heavens will open too.

NOT!


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

gizmotheboss said:


> *The only good pool is a dead pool*. I let the 15 second clock run out on all pool requests I want the pool riders to know that they are not welcome.


What does it do to your acceptance rate as apposed to just hitting the no thanks button?



dirtylee said:


> You know, pool/express/X pax shouldn't be able to rate drivers.
> 
> Pax rating drivers only makes sense on the more expensive options like Select/lux/black/SUV. That's how this whole rating thing started anyways.


Aman


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Bently'sDad said:


> What does it do to your acceptance rate as apposed to just hitting the no thanks button?



Nothing, it just forces the cheapskate pax to have to wait that much longer for a driver to ever accept their request. Kind of like a drivers protest.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Unless you're a school bus driver, in which case you make about the same as Uber
> 
> Hell no! That's too good for these bottom feeders. I'll take out the back seat and have them sit on cinder blocks.


Yet STILL not wearing out your private vehicle, purchasing fuel, tires, brakes etc.


----------



## Uberdoggy (Nov 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/17020484/uber-express-pool-launch-cities
> 
> UberPool has long occupied a weird place in the ride-hailing company's lineup of services. Riders love it because its so cheap, but drivers hate it because of the stress of ferrying multiple passengers to a variety of destinations. And the company's executives are torn between the belief that UberPool best personifies their long-term mission of reducing the number of vehicles on the road and the millions of dollars in subsidies they need to spend in order to keep it running.
> 
> ...


Yawn. Whoever the windbag is that wrote that mess needs to be fires. Who cares anyway? Don't take pool!


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

JimKE said:


> If UberPOOL is commonly called Poo or Poop, what do we call Express Pool? Well, it's the same thing...but faster, so...
> 
> *UberDIARRHEA!*


...or Uberhea, for short.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Blah, I pass on anything Pool. And Uber knows it. In fact my acceptance rate had gotten so low at one point, they sent me a nasty-gram about it. So... I sent one back. Pretty much said in no uncertain terms that if they would politely stop sending me their garbage, my acceptance rate would be significantly higher.
I guess they're attempting to test this theory, as my Pool requests are down by about 67%.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Blah, I pass on anything Pool. And Uber knows it. In fact my acceptance rate had gotten so low at one point, they sent me a nasty-gram about it. So... I sent one back. Pretty much said in no uncertain terms that if they would politely stop sending me their garbage, my acceptance rate would be significantly higher.
> I guess they're attempting to test this theory, as my Pool requests are down by about 67%.


You've only gotten one nasty gram? I get one almost every day.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Naw, I wish it was only one. Just one this week though! I can live with that. Gets annoying sometimes. If sometimes equates to 24/7.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> You've only gotten one nasty gram? I get one almost every day.


Same.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Friendly Jack said:


> ...or Uberhea, for short.


Two r's -- Uberrhea!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Local transit bus systems never make a profit, and are always subsidized by the local government. Why on earth would Uber want to compete in such a profoundly unprofitable business?


Because Uber is playing with Saudi and Japanese investor money and not worried about turning a profit.

If Uber (and Lyft because Lyft is Uber in a pink tutu) weren't swimming in investor cash and had to concentrate on turning a profit, they'd be doing things VERY differently


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> And champagne will fall from the sky and the heavens will open too.
> 
> NOT!


No
BUT
A NUCLEAR HIGH LEVEL DETONATION FROM NORTH KOREA COULD RAIN AN E.M.P. FROM THE SKY AND SHUT DOWN THE GRID .
EVERYONE HAVE A YEAR FOOD SUPPLY ?
Ready for 5 years of no electricity and no phones ?
Ready to fight not to be eaten ?
No refrigeration for years . . .

Who knows . . . with all out Nuclear strikes . . . maybe Iran will get in the game too.
Like WW2.
GERMANY & JAPAN.
MIGHT TAKE 500 YEARS TO REINVENT THE CAR AGAIN AFTER ITS ALL OVER

FORGET ABOUT ROBOTS.
FORGET ABOUT REFRIGERATION.

A high level meeting was scheduled with v.p. Pence during Olympics. It fell through. Remember kamikazes ?
Think of a nation of them.
If you live in the city.
Buy a Good Mountain bike. 21 m.p.h.
Can get you out of the city alive.
If you leave soon after an event.
Before everyone figures out just how permanent the situation is.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I'll let the ants keep these ones. Not worth the aggravation.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Ok, right on so same shit just no walking...
> So they are launching a less superior product then what's on market lol
> 
> Sorry confused how chariot works, see them everywhere in Austin, just don't understand it yet, but I imagine it has U/L pushing this hard for the markets chariot is in...


Uber's Express Pool costs rider pennines on the dollar compared to Chariot would be the difference to the cheaper passengers 



JimKE said:


> We're all being real cute here, but there are actually only two takeaways:
> 
> *For DRIVERS*, Express Pool is nothing but a huge *low ratings/complaint magnet.* You're gonna get 1*'d, and the piece of Poop that 1*'s you will cite "Professionalism" as the reason. Because they do that, the 1* will stick. Ratings protections is a fraud.
> *For UBER*, _Express Pool_ is a *PRICE INCREASE for Pool*. They _didn't_ cut prices. They are offering a ride and two hikes for the price of a former door-to-door Poop ride. And they are *increasing the price* of regular Poop rides by 10%-20%. Check your rider apps for proof.


Makes complete sense. Because Uber is the ultimate 'Opposite Speak' company. If they say anything, the opposite is true.


----------



## SEAMT (Jan 23, 2018)

*Uber Launches New Cheaper Rides, But There's One Big Catch*

Article by Forbes, author Biz Carson,

Uber rides are about to get cheaper, but only if passengers are willing to walk a couple of blocks to catch a ride.

On Wednesday, Uber will begin the roll-out of ExpressPool, a new type of ride similar to UberPool that's meant to streamline the ride experience while saving riders money along the way. The company plans to offer the rides at a big discount from its other offerings, up to 50% off some UberPool rides or as much as 75% cheaper than an UberX ride (although none of those are guarantees).

"This is very much about making it possible for everyone to afford the magic of Uber every day, with an emphasis here on everyone," said Ethan Stock, an Uber director of product who oversees shared rides.

The trade-off for saving money is the door-to-door convenience that has been a hallmark of Uber from the beginning. Instead, with ExpressPool rides, passengers might have to walk a block or two during pick-up and drop-off. It's a fundamental change to the company's business that brings it one step closer to a bus with direct routes than a car service that's all about convenience.

Uber's ExpressPool ride shows multiple potential dropoff points at the end of a trip with the black square in the middle indicating the requested destination.

Here's how it works: Passengers who choose to use ExpressPool will see a highlighted area on the map that shows possible pick-up points. Once a customer selects an ExpressPool, he or she will have to wait up to two minutes while Uber chooses the best matches for the route.

When the two-minute window is up, riders will see the pick-up location for their ride. It could be at the same ride spot, or riders might have to walk for a bit to get to a newly-assigned, more convenient pick-up point.

At the end of the ride, passengers might have to take another quick stroll. Instead of guaranteeing a drop-off right at the door, there will be a couple block radius that's optimized for fast passenger unloading. The drop-off location is only something people learn once they are en route and have been matched.

For full article follow link: https://www.forbes.com/sites/bizcar...eap-ride-expresspool-how-to-use/#5168ee973e3a


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberBus


----------



## Seandamon211 (Jun 17, 2017)

Wait a minute!! Uber has a pool!! For its employees? Is it heated pool? How big is it? Hope it can fit a lot of drivers for swimming!


----------



## Fighting Irish (Oct 17, 2016)

This is the Uber Pool!!! This is what anybody that takes Pools deserves...To hit concrete solidly with your head then maybe you will wake up to this nonsense. Incredibly Ridiculous Uber-When you think they cant get any lower, they raise the bar on there stupidity....


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I just don’t understand how walking supposed to accomplish anything. 
I understand this is a good way to test self driving cars but to safe money ?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I just don't understand how walking supposed to accomplish anything.
> I understand this is a good way to test self driving cars but to safe money ?


if you want to keep your money safe it's usually better to just leave it in the bank.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

this feature doesn't work . a lot pax still don't understand you're supposed to walk to the point... a


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/17020484/uber-express-pool-launch-cities
> 
> UberPool has long occupied a weird place in the ride-hailing company's lineup of services. Riders love it because its so cheap, but drivers hate it because of the stress of ferrying multiple passengers to a variety of destinations. And the company's executives are torn between the belief that UberPool best personifies their long-term mission of reducing the number of vehicles on the road and the millions of dollars in subsidies they need to spend in order to keep it running.
> 
> ...


HELLO!

There is a big problem with Express Pool in Denver. Of the Express trips I have taken (several) the riders were all sent to an intersection.

PROBLEM: it is ILLEGAL! Stopping for any purpose other than to yield or in the case of an emergency, in or within 25 feet of an intersection is considered "Impeding Traffic". It is a 2 point violation with a fine range of $80 - $120.

A quick check of a few other states suggest that "intersection" laws are similar to those in Colorado.

This was explained to me by a Denver Police Officer, last night. WAS NOT HAPPY. Fortunately I was not ticketed. The officer added "Uber does not make our traffic laws. Please pass the word that a driver will be ticketed". It sounded like the PD is aware of Express Pool and is looking for violators.

I called uber support and was told the following. Here is the short version:

*Do not break any laws

*If pick-up is at an intersection..text or call the rider and set a location near to the intersection. A location 25 feet from the intersection.

*If the rider does not want to move to a better location, we are allowed to cancel.

*******I know we all pick up at intersections now and then. And get away with it. But it seems in Denver anyway, that the PD is now looking for it.

The don't like the idea of having to constantly text (If caught $300 fine) or call (which is also distracting ) to reposition the pick up location. Does anyone have any ideas?

Drive safe


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> What does that "ping screen" look like, so I can ignore it?


I believe to the driver it is indistinguishable from a regular pool ping. Express rides pay the driver the same amount as regular pool.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I believe to the driver it is indistinguishable from a regular pool ping. Express rides pay the driver the same amount as regular pool.


In Denver a box pops us saying "Express Pool" But it is only for a moment.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> HELLO!
> 
> There is a big problem with Express Pool in Denver. Of the Express trips I have taken (several) the riders were all sent to an intersection.
> 
> ...


And you're accepting these requests why??


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> And you're accepting these requests why??


On certain days it is necessary to accept Pool trips if you want to make money.

Now the normal Pool riders are switching to Express Pool.

Since we are on the" consecutive boost plan" in our market, during boost we have to take ALL trips.

Kinda stuck between a rock and an Express Pool....

Drive safe


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> On certain days it is necessary to accept Pool trips if you want to make money.
> 
> Now the normal Pool riders are switching to Express Pool.
> 
> ...


All that stopping and going is hard on the transmission, bakes and terrible fuel economy. Might want to rethink it. Just saying..


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> What does that "ping screen" look like, so I can ignore it?


It comes in as a Pool, if you except it, than it says EXPRESS..........CANCEL!!!!!!. In short its a crap shoot, Pool equals Express


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ogbootsy said:


> I ignore all pools..... Pool + 1.1x is no money...


Never Do Pool !!!



Ogbootsy said:


> I ignore all pools..... Pool + 1.1x is no money...


I NEVER ACCEPT POOL !!!



BurgerTiime said:


> And you're accepting these requests why??


I rather eat dirt than accept Pool !

Express Pool sounds and looks like HELL ! Each Car is worth 120% commission on the driver's side for Uber.

They have to find ways to bang out as many fees as possible.

Next is a rider pays a fee to be matched with a 5 Star Driver.

I have driven riders who have a 3.7 Rating. What the hell did that riders do to drivers to get that rating number ?

Why the hell is that rider not Kicked off the platform ?

Why have ratings at all. Its all a Lie !

Canadians on average Don't Rate Drivers, Don't Tip Drivers. Only care about fast & cheap rides. Don't even care about Uber's business model or scandals, lawsuits, etc.etc...


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

LoveBC said:


> I hear it looks like this
> View attachment 207347


LOL


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This job is difficult and dangerous enough without express Pool. I will leave this insanity to the ants.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> On certain days it is necessary to accept Pool trips if you want to make money.
> 
> Now the normal Pool riders are switching to Express Pool.
> 
> ...


no you have a choice 1 star, unmatch, cancel ALL rides that gross less than $10

ignore all pool opt out if you can

uber respects data not people its the cockroaches that wont be here next year cuz 96% fail who accept this treatment, youre telling ubers algorithm please sir can i have another with your behavior so you deserve to be pissed on & stolen from..

let da balls drop & let your actions show youre an adult & you wont be coerced into breaking the law or working for free, your data then shows F U & helps future drivers know which pings to ignore

its 2018 not 1971 where a few bucks was acceptable & legal

consecutive boosts & promos are to get the idiots to be loss leaders you wont get 3 rides that cover costs in a row because uber is organized crime / ponzi / 80% slavery lmao so to combat smart drivers whi screen & cancel they offer you $2 extra lmao still least $5 short per ride

if you were a pro in Colorado you would screen & 9 out of 10 rides would be airport $30-100 an hour, none of the others worth it unless youre a preteen in the 1980s....

its YALL fault they keep lowering the bar cuz yall keep driving, 2+ years ago it was unmatch & screen geez it's designed for you to fail anything less than $1.50 a mile .25 a min and $10 gross minimums dont work in 2018

if you pull up start trip and its not $10+ drive the ef off & cancel thats not a customer its a thief

stand for something or fall for anything


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Uber is launching a new service next week.

Called "udrive pool"

Pax hails an uber. You drive too them. You then scoot over to the passenger seat and the pax drives themself to their destination.

The First pax also has to pick up other pax. They must maintain an acceptance rate over 90% or they risk deactivation.

You then get to rate them as a driver.

Cost: 50 cents.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> If Uber plans to use Your car as bus seats
> 
> Install hard plastic p.v.c. bus seats.
> 
> No comfort for Cess Pool


For all that, just get a cop car. Now I wish I had a Taurus PI with the rubber floors and plastic seats.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

uber must eat even more money with express pool, riders are literally walking less than a block, this is just a guise to further lower fares to put lyft and public transportation out of business


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

3.75 said:


> For all that, just get a cop car. Now I wish I had a Taurus PI with the rubber floors and plastic seats.


Chevy Caprice 6.0 liter.v-8.
( Australian Holden)
Used police cars bypass power robbing pollution control. Police are exempt.
384 h.p stock.
Cheapest h.p. you can get in a 2015 model.

Slap bi turbo in it !

You will outrun Vettes & Caddy CTS-V.

What was the last Pontiac G.T.O.
$3,[email protected] auction.90k mileage.
Discontinued. . . better Hurry.
Looks good in dark blue & black.
Chicago has the cheap recent model S.U.V.'s



dnlbaboof said:


> uber must eat even more money with express pool, riders are literally walking less than a block, this is just a guise to further lower fares to put lyft and public transportation out of business


They will only lower quality.
Service will be worse than bus lines.
Cleanliness will decline.
Safety will dissolve

Uber is trying to put skeletons on a diet.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> HELLO!
> 
> There is a big problem with Express Pool in Denver. Of the Express trips I have taken (several) the riders were all sent to an intersection.
> 
> ...


"*If pick-up is at an intersection..text or call the rider and set a location near to the intersection. A location 25 feet from the intersection."

If there are 2 or 3 or 4 people all told by Uber to meet up at the unsafe pickup spot, then I have to text up to 4 people to line up an alternate pickup spot? For one stinking pool ride?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> Rate every express pool rider 1 star..
> So we know who are the cheap pax..


Won't have the opportunity to do so, since I'll never accept a request for one of these rides.

BTW the purpose of this new dirt cheap offering is to train PAX for the coming AV's.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber mass shooter...your next rideshare can be your last....



RideshareSpectrum said:


> Won't have the opportunity to do so, since I'll never accept a request for one of these rides.
> 
> BTW the purpose of this new dirt cheap offering is to train PAX for the coming AV's.


Give it a rest dude. Sdc's will not help uber. Sdcs will kill it. Do as they do not as they say. If uber says 180 days of change, they really mean 180 days of screw. If they say self driving car is awesome. They really mean it will be awesome for much smaller competitors who dont have billions to burn on acquiring a living workforce. Ubers only way of survival is the promise of greater things for which their dumb investors reward them. This is one business model that does not benefit from larger volume economies of scale. Small local livery services will rise again.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Uber mass shooter...your next rideshare can be your last....
> 
> Give it a rest dude. Sdc's will not help uber. Sdcs will kill it. Do as they do not as they say. If uber says 180 days of change, they really mean 180 days of screw. If they say self driving car is awesome. They really mean it will be awesome for much smaller competitors who dont have billions to burn on acquiring a living workforce. Ubers only way of survival is the promise of greater things for which their dumb investors reward them. This is one business model that does not benefit from larger volume economies of scale. Small local livery services will rise again.


How bout you give yourself a rest, dude. You are the one making predictions about possible success/fail of future Ubervents... I'm just clarifying the obvious purpose for this new XpressPool service is to TRAIN PAX and prep them for coming SDC pickups which ain't gonna be door to door.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Like Uber Cess Pool isn't cheap enough for the Frugal Cheap pieces of garbage Drivers now have to pick up people who are below Bus riders
HELP !


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'll pass on any uber product that has the word Pool in it.


Even rides to a pool?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Chevy Caprice 6.0 liter.v-8.
> ( Australian Holden)
> Used police cars bypass power robbing pollution control. Police are exempt.
> 384 h.p stock.
> ...


The Caprice PPV is way too nice for Uber. Thats basically a stretched Chevy SS. These cheap pax don't deserve to be shuttled around in an LS variant.

If I get me a PPV that would.be for me. They stopped making them in 2017. I still have time to pick one up.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> And you're accepting these requests why??


We have consecutive boost in Colorado. Drivers cannot reject or cancel a trip or they will lose the boost payment. Back against the wall.



BurgerTiime said:


> All that stopping and going is hard on the transmission, bakes and terrible fuel economy. Might want to rethink it. Just saying..


Exactly. Very hard on the wheels. Not to mention the nerves. Now the big deal is how Many riders are supposed to be with an Express Pool. The app gives no clue

Last night....first request was 2 males. 
Second request has 2 males and a female. 
My max is 4. Now everyone is pissed, no way I can figure it out. 
I can't cancel or will loose my boost payment.
Neither rider wants to cancel. So I am just sitting there. 
COMPLETELY RIDICULOUS...!!!!

TIME TO RETHINK is right.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Well that's just what we need. A product 50% cheaper than Uber pool and 75% cheaper than Uber X. That way the drivers can lose even more money, have more wear and tear on their vehicle and have no possible chance of ever making even the minimum wage.


They are doing exactly what I've been predicting when they go driverless. People responded that it will be ten years before driverless happens and guess what? Anyway, I've said that once they have to face driving deep into apartment complexes to pick these jacka$$es up at their doors, they're going to expect TOES ON THE CURB and the people will have to - God Forbid - WALK! It's the same thing for these routes, whereas they didn't care that the drivers had to do auto gymnastics to pick people up and break the law - NOW they are telling them to walk a couple of blocks. Good luck with that. The people will TRASH these vehicles and it will be amusing to watch.



AuxCordBoston said:


> pax do not like express pool. But they choose it anyway.


What will happen is that experienced drivers will congregate in areas of town where no on uses pool. That will leave the newbies to sort this mess out and it will also be amusing to watch. Eventually they'll go driverless, tho, but in the meantime, it won't be pretty. I think a prototype I saw was a sardine can like vehicle (on it's side) of riders STANDING rotflmao



Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Local transit bus systems never make a profit, and are always subsidized by the local government. Why on earth would Uber want to compete in such a profoundly unprofitable business?


For one thing, bus drivers are union, aren't they? Plus the benefits they get that going along with such a job. Why do you think cities look the other way relative to the way Uber operates? They can see the future and the future is privately owned bus systems. When Uber is unable to make any profit, ultimately, it will be the taxpayers that have to pony up the money.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

BAKAD said:


> Terrible marketing strategy chasing the bottom level of riders instead of the higher end more profitable business travelers and the huge market of older persons who have never tried Uber.
> 
> *Why not put the profitable rental car market out of business with Uber instead of public transportation that is subsidized? *​
> *A new low for Uber. *
> ...


I've said the same thing in the past, after driving the really wealthy on a huge surge and their attitude is they're just fine with it. I think they even enjoy knowing they can more than well afford to pay the exorbitant fee they were charged.


Jay Dean said:


> So not to derail thread but what advantage does chariot have on this expresspool and lyft shuttle model/product/tier?


Making city bus lines obsolete, as they have been trying with taxis. Then: UBER DOMINATION


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> pax do not like express pool. But they choose it anyway.


Drivers don't like Uber but they do.



7Miles said:


> View attachment 207349


Hey, How did you get the picture of my avatar? I kept it hidden.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/17020484/uber-express-pool-launch-cities
> 
> UberPool has long occupied a weird place in the ride-hailing company's lineup of services. Riders love it because its so cheap, but drivers hate it because of the stress of ferrying multiple passengers to a variety of destinations. And the company's executives are torn between the belief that UberPool best personifies their long-term mission of reducing the number of vehicles on the road and the millions of dollars in subsidies they need to spend in order to keep it running.
> 
> ...


I LOLed when I read "...riders will be directed to walk a few extra blocks to their pickup location." This assumes they are actually know where they are!


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

at-007smartLP said:


> no you have a choice 1 star, unmatch, cancel ALL rides that gross less than $10
> 
> ignore all pool opt out if you can
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of this and have an acceptance rate of 8% (was as low as 3%). That being said, you need SOMEBODY to do the short trips. Then again, if everyone stops with the short trips uber will raise prices to incentivize.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Read the first post, thought it was a joke until I realized the links were legitimate...


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

JimKE said:


> This is going to be 100% of the UberDIARRHEA rides:
> 
> "Can you just drop me off at my doorstep?"
> And when you say no -- One-star, a ding for "Professionalism," and Uber will count it because it's not something out of your control
> 100% of the time, guaranteed.


/\ This


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I had my fingers crossed for Uberbus when this project was first announced last year, drats.

Don't hog all the money doing this, guys.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I agree with a lot of this and have an acceptance rate of 8% (was as low as 3%). That being said, you need SOMEBODY to do the short trips. Then again, if everyone stops with the short trips uber will raise prices to incentivize.


got it to 2% bad weather days are the best, think i ignored 500 requests one day and 90% of them were 15+ minutes during a no surge snow storm lmao, i dont go farther than 3 minutes for an x outside 3-7am, then its no farther than 7 minutes...

after i do my 3ish hours for $150ish i leave app on all day just outta spite making my own ghost cars, hundreds of "customers" a week think a car closer than it is or gets cancelled on...

treat my life job and vehicle as a game o.k. no problem i can play, rather drive but o.k. lol i go out of my way to give everyone not going to the airport the 1 star experience they "pay" for, thousands more than ive accepted over the years have really bad uber ecperiences or a false hope on how close their car was lol

cancel rate stays around 20% been in the 40s haven't had a warning in years, dint know if they still fire for that but im sure the judge who said they couldn't fire for acceptence rate will do the same for cancels, cant say work for free 80+% of the time or you fired if you cancel thats coerced labor & fits the definition of slavery doh

oh well if the 96% that fail want my scraos so be it, stopped feeling bad for em 2+ years ago, i don't work for free ill start trip if nit 10+ miles cancel and drive on by better to lose $1 than $5+ and be offline for an actual paying rider not a thief


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Apparently there's nothing but problems with this model and complaints are just pouring in. Good job Uber! Lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/17020484/uber-express-pool-launch-cities
> 
> UberPool has long occupied a weird place in the ride-hailing company's lineup of services. Riders love it because its so cheap, but drivers hate it because of the stress of ferrying multiple passengers to a variety of destinations. And the company's executives are torn between the belief that UberPool best personifies their long-term mission of reducing the number of vehicles on the road and the millions of dollars in subsidies they need to spend in order to keep it running.
> 
> ...


Every dollar saved by riders weekly transport, can be spent on their weekend addictions!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Apparently there's nothing but problems with this model and complaints are just pouring in. Good job Uber! Lol


I guess I can't complain if I don't accept any trips.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh hell no. F this!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Oh hell no. F this!


My sentiments, exactly.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

As long as ants are picking up Pool, Uber will come up with cheap products because Uber isn't losing.

If most of the drivers weren't picking up Pool in the first place, this shit wouldn't have happened.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

I stopped all Uber Pool. I did not sign up to be a bus driver.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

BAKAD said:


> I stopped all Uber Pool. I did not sign up to be a bus driver.


Same here but I'm going to keep an open mind and wait and see if the passengers start to play along better. On it's face it seems to have many potential downsides for no extra compensation over a regular X ride. The only one potentially coming out ahead would be Uber if, say, they stuff 4 $10 riders into a car on a route where the driver only gets, say, $6 after Uber fees.

I think the fair way for Uber to do it is to add a premium percentage to the driver side to try and make it worth the extra hassle, like a 50% boost. And there should maybe be an "XL" pool express payment if Uber is able to round up 5 or 6 people for a pickup. With XL rates for van drivers and a 50% boost-type bonus on top of that and/or an ok surge rate, it might be worth trying. Yea, I know, I'm dreaming.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Skorpio said:


> Rate every express pool rider 1 star..
> So we know who are the cheap pax..


That's the standard for all rides.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

This is probably why every Pool call I’ve been getting the last week is coming in at 1.7 or higher. Declined.


----------

